# Addirittura!



## Artrella

Ciao! Perché la gente dice "addirittura"...ho cercato nel dizionario ma non capisco ancora come si usa quella parola e quando? 
Grazie!


----------



## Jana337

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao! Perché la gente dice "addirittura"...ho cercato nel dizionario ma non capisco ancora come si usa quella parola e quando?
> Grazie!


Non è sempre facile esprimerlo direttamente in inglese. Però corrisponde bene al "sogar" tedesco. Leggi qualche esempio tedesco per farti un'idea.

Esempi:
Può darsi che dovrai aspettare alcuni giorni oppure addirittura settimane.
You may have to wait for several days or even/if not several weeks.

Sei tanto bella!
Non mentire!
Sei la donna più bella che abbia mai visto.
Addirittura?

Jana


----------



## lsp

Addirittura, one of my favorite words, and one of the hardest to learn and to translate. 
Garzanti is helpful, but you just need time to feel the sense of it. 

avv. 
1 (assolutamente, completamente) absolutely, completely: un simile atteggiamento è - inconcepibile, such an attitude is absolutely inconceivable 
2 (nientedimeno, persino) even: non solo ha vinto la gara, ha - battuto il record del mondo, he not only won the race but even beat the world record / -!, really!; ''Tra gli invitati c'era anche il sindaco" ''Addirittura!", ''The guests included the mayor" ''Really!" 
3 (direttamente) straight away: non si è limitato a telefonare, è venuto -, he didn't just phone, he came straight away.


----------



## PeriG

Se ti fa sentire meglio, io ho fatto un anno intero in Italia senza trovare una risposta a la stessa domanda.  Ancora non ci riesco a usare la parola como vorrei.  Nemmeno gli Italiani a chi ho chiesto auito mi hanno potuto aiutare. È proprio una cosa Italiana.


----------



## moodywop

3 (direttamente) straight away: non si è limitato a telefonare, è venuto -, he didn't just phone, he came straight away.

I'm surprised that the dictionary doesn't label this meaning of "addirittura" as dated or obsolete. It is labelled as such in all my dictionaries. The Oxford/Paravia does not even bother to record this particular meaning.

You see - not knowing that the word is obsolete in this meaning could lead to misunderstandings. One dictionary I have gives the following example:

E' andata addirittura dal medico

for the "straight away" meaning. But - and I would appreciate feedback from other native speakers here - most people would understand this example to mean:

E' andata addirittura dal medico! Per un banale raffreddore!
My God! Fancy going to the doctor's for a plain cold!

Of course although the word is obsolete in this meaning in current Standard Italian it may well still be in current use in certain regions - which is why I asked for feedback from other members.

Carlo


----------



## archimede

moodywop said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that the dictionary doesn't label this meaning of "addirittura" as dated or obsolete.


If you are referring to Italian language, then I wasn't aware if its obsolescence 

Alessandro


----------



## V52

PeriG said:
			
		

> Se ti fa sentire meglio, io ho fatto un ano intero in Italia senza trovare una risposta a la stessa domanda. Ancora non ci riesco a usare la parola como vorrei. Nemmeno gli Italiani a chi ho chiesto auito mi hanno potuto aiutare. È proprio una cosa Italiana.



Dear PeriG
I'm sorry , but I have to disagree
Addirittura = absolutely  - completely  - straight away - even 
You can use it like you do in English. Anyway , the use of "even" is for italians as difficult as  "addirittura" is for you...
Vittorio52


----------



## lsp

Artrella said:
			
		

> Non credo che questa parola sia obsoleta.  La gente la usa spesso.  Alcune persone me hanno detto che è come un insulto...ma altre volte la usano come una cosa buona... come una esclamazione.... ancora non capisco...sigo cercando e parlando con la gente forse....
> Grazie a tutti!


No, the word isn't obsolete. moodywop only started a conversation about the one usage (straightaway). Never heard it as an insult, though. That's curious. Can those friends who said so suggest some examples? Sigo cercando... continuo a cercare?


----------



## V52

No, Addirittura is never insulting, it is sometimes used as exclamation : Addirittura! = At this point! - Incredible! - Gorgeous! 
I remember a man, using this exclamation in a very very personal way. When he met a good looking lady he regularly whispered to the nerarest friend... "Addirittura!" to mean :"I couldn't imagine that could exist a so 'gifted' lady!" But It was a very, and I repeat, very personal way to use the word.. 
Vittorio52


----------



## Elisa68

Artrella said:
			
		

> Alcune persone me hanno detto che è come un insulto...


 
Forse volevano dire che puo' essere usato in termini ironici in risposta, ad esempio, a qualcuno che si vanta di aver raggiunto un traguardo molto semplice o "stupido".

Ieri sera ho bevuto dieci birre!

Addirittura! 

Spero di non aver confuso le idee ulteriormente!!!!


----------



## moodywop

I'm sorry if I caused any confusion. As Isp pointed out I was only referring to the "straight away" meaning of "addirittura". It is indeed a widely used word and I use it myself all the time.

This is what I found in two online dictionaries:


addirittura [ad-di-rit-tù-ra]


1 assolutamente, senz'altro: una simile affermazione è addirittura 
inconcepibile

2 nientedimeno, persino (per lo più con valore enfatico): conosce 
addirittura il ministro

3 (ant.) direttamente; senza indugio.
(_Grande vocabolario d'italiano De Agostini)_


ad|di|rit|tù|ra
avv.

1a senz'altro: tutto ciò è a. inconcepibile
1b perfino: conoscere a. un ministro | nientemeno: sborsare a. cento 
milioni; con uso escl.: «ho mangiato sei paste» «a.!»
2 OB direttamente, senza esitare
(_Dizionario De Mauro-Paravia)_

_ant. _stands for_ antico _and _OB _stands for _obsoleto_

My old Palazzi-Folena Dictionary marks the meaning(_direttamente,immediatamente)_ as _disusato._

Of course dictionary usage labels are just wild generalizations. That's why I'd still like to hear from other native speakers. Alessandro has already told us that it is in no way obsolete to him and I wouldn't be surprised if several members agreed with him. 

Thank you for bearing with me . I just love words.

Carlo


----------



## leenico

From my "Collins Dizionario Inglese Italiano."
*addirittura* avv (perfino) even; *addirittura?!* really!; *il suo comportamento è addirittura ridicolo* his behaviour is downright ridicoulus.


----------



## OmarCore

"Addirittura"...one of my favourite words!!!

It's just as easy to use as "really?" in English...
To my mind and to my experience (and as someone has already said) you can use it as an answer to someone who is telling something that goes "over" its real skills...in this sense i usually use "addirittura" in an ironic (but not at all offensive) way...

Ex. Yesterday i went with my friends in 3 different discos, i drunk 10 different cocktails and i kiss 5 different girls...

Answer: _Addirittura_?!? (Meaning: don't you think your story is just a little bit oversized?!?)

Moreover i use it when someone is speaking with me of something that i don't really want to hear nor discuss..this way saying sometimes "addirittura!!!" randomly but wisely, encourage your interlocutor to go on and you give him the impression you are participating to "his" telling... 

Hope i have further clarified...


----------



## Silvia

Omar  you're so right!

Carlo, anche tu hai perfettamente ragione. In un primo momento, I was missing your point, poi rileggendo ho capito perché. La frase in italiano va benissimo, è la traduzione inglese che non funziona, perché il significato italiano è diverso. Non solo ha telefonato, ma è venuta addirittura di persona! Nessuno la interpreterebbe come è venuta "senza indugio", forse un tempo... ma parliamo di anni, e anni e anni!

Perciò: she not only phoned, she even came in person!!!

Una variante molto colloquiale per l'esclamazione "addirittura!" come negli esempi di Omar è "*e poi?!*". It's ironic... you went so far, you can't go beyond it!


----------



## moodywop

Silvia

Quindi sei d'accordo con me che il dizionario che non indica che l'uso di _addirittura _nel senso di _senza indugio _è datato potrebbe indurre uno straniero ad interpretare in modo errato frasi come l'esempio da te citato.

Tuttavia sono curioso di sapere se la parola sia ancora usata in quel senso in alcune regioni. Non ci sarebbe nulla di strano. _Spengere, _ad esempio, sopravvive solo in Toscana.


----------



## Silvia

moodywop said:
			
		

> Silvia
> 
> Quindi sei d'accordo con me che il dizionario che non indica che l'uso di _addirittura _nel senso di _senza indugio _è datato potrebbe indurre uno straniero ad interpretare in modo errato frasi come l'esempio da te citato.
> 
> Tuttavia sono curioso di sapere se la parola sia ancora usata in quel senso in alcune regioni. Non ci sarebbe nulla di strano. _Spengere, _ad esempio, sopravvive solo in Toscana.


 Sì sono d'accordo e no, non credo che nessuno usi più la parola in quel senso.


----------



## Artrella

Ieri stavo parlando con un amico e lui mi diceva che la sua moglie spende molto tempo nella chat... che lei ha un forum proprio e che farà una festa di compleanno per tutte sue amiche di tutta Italia... e me ha detto questa frase ... _gente di Padova, Vicenza ...*addiritura!* una dalla Sicilia!!_
Li ho domandato come usava quella parola e me ha detto un sinonimo "per fino".  Se io comparo "per fino" o "fino" con lo spagnolo "hasta" capisco questa parola (almeno in quello contesto) come "even".  Ma alcune volte "addirittura" appare sola come una esclamazione....


----------



## Silvia

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Gli* ho domandato come usava quella parola e *mi * ha detto *che è * un sinonimo *di* "*perfino*".


 Esatto. Persino o perfino sono la stessa cosa, come fra e tra.


----------



## JasonNPato

Is there a difference between "addirittura" and "addiritura."
The latter seems to be more of an exclamation, while the former, an adverb. Is that a correct assumption?
Per esempio:
Angelo: "Ho appena vinto la lotteria!"
Andrea: "Addiritura?!"

oppure

Angelo: "Ho fame addirittura!"
Andrea: "Ok, mangiamo"

Vi ringrazio,
Jason


----------



## moodywop

Right after I joined - in the golden days of IE - a learner enquired about "addirittura". Both some bilingual and some monolingual dictionaries listed the obsolete meaning ("straight" in the "without stopping on the way" sense) without any usage label, next to the only current meanings("even" and "addirittura!" on its own conveying surprise at an incomprehensibe/crazy/etc action).

This would lead a foreign learner to translate "he went straight to the station" as "andò addirittura alla stazione" (an obsolete use, the current word being "direttamente"). This would lead to serious misunderstandings.

More reliable dictionaries list the obsolete sense of "addirittura" as "antico" etc. And yet a member from Liguria who doesn't post here any more curtly dismissed my observation, saying that the obsolete sense was actually still current.

The most reliable bilingual dictionary I have examined is called, if my memory serves me right, the Harper Collins dictionary (by British authors). I gave it to my niece so I'm not able to provide more info - links to Amazon and the like are not allowed here.

EDIT: I have just checked the dictionaries in my possession. The ones not marking the obsolete sense with a usage label are the majority: Hazon/Garzanti, Sansoni, SEI, the concise Devoto/Oli, Sabatini/Coletti.

To their credit:

*Palazzi/Folena: disusato *
*De Mauro: obsoleto*
*Garzanti: antico*

Need I say more?


----------



## GavinW

My often reliable, but lamentably far from impeccable (and now probably outdated), Hazon Garzanti gives this sense (unlabelled) as the third and last sense: "(direttamente) = straight away". After thus managing to avoid the more orthodox spelling, straightaway, it then gets its knickers in a twist by exemplifying that with: "non si è limitato a telefonare, è venuto addirittura" (displaying semantic confusion with its own sense 2: (nientedimeno, persino))

Collins (HarperCollins)? Yes, for my money, they're the all-round best English bilingual dictionaries in many languages, especially the Collins Robert (French) (which was ground-breaking in its day). I await to see what they come up with their new, fuller desk-size English-Italian (my copy, pub. 1995 and reprinted 2003, is too small for my purposes) -- I understand they're bringing out a new one.


----------



## passerby

More power to you!  Here's my input for you:

I have gotten much use out of an "Italian and English Dictionary with pronunciation and brief etymologies by Hjalmar Edgren, PhD." published by Henry Holt and Company New York copyright 1901 and 1920.  I afraid it simply lists "ad=dirittùra, adv.: directly; openly; absolutely" so you won't like that.  But it's helped me the most when translating my opera librettos and getting the right pronunciation.  So give us bods a nod when you're working on your new dictionary. ;-)


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

I always thought of "addirittura" as meaning "really."  I can see now that it doesn't, exactly.  Except that: American that I am, when I want to say "really" ("That was really nice of you"), often "addirittura" is the word that best fits.

Italofoni, che ne pensate?


----------



## Janey UK

Ciao a tutti!

In post #8 of this thread, Vincenzo says the following: "Addirittura ti giochi la carta del "terrone"??!?!?!??" (referring to an earlier comment by Paul in post #4 in which Paul said: "in qualche regione del sud avrà un uso forse dialettale."

I read Vincenzo's comment to mean: "You immediately play the South card...", - i.e. suggesting that the Northerer (Paul) jumps to the immediate and unhesitating assumption that any difference from his own manner of behaviour must be a "Southern" trait.

In much the same way, in England, a Northerner would accuse a Southerner of "always playing the Northern card..."

I mentioned my above translation to my Italian friend (who is an Italian madrelingua, who lives and teaches (Italian) in Bari...and he said that my translation of "addiritura" to mean "immediately" or "straight away" was incorrect, and that instead the sentence should be translated as:

"Even you play the Southern card...." (ie. with the meaning close to "persino".)

Now, to my mind, there is a huge difference between the two sentences.

"You *immediately* play the Southern card" suggests (to me) that this is the habitual behaviour of that person. It implies an ingrained and anticipated prejudice.

On the other hand, "*Even you* play the Southern card..." suggests that the speaker is surprised at uncovering evidence of prejudice in the words of the other person, and is somewhat taken aback and disappointed by this discovery (which implies that such behaviour is _not_ habitual).

Which translation is right? *You immediately jump* or *Even you play.. *? Or are both translations possible, and the words are simply ambiguous, or determined by context and what one knows of the two participants?

The Garzanti gives my version (direttamente, immediatement) as definition #3:
*addirittura avv*. 1 (assolutamente, completamente) absolutely, completely: un simile atteggiamento è addirittura inconcepibile, such an attitude is absolutely inconceivable 2 (nientedimeno, persino) even: non solo ha vinto la gara, ha addirittura battuto il record del mondo, he not only won the race but even beat the world record // addirittura!, really!; ''Tra gli invitati c'era anche il sindaco'' ''Addirittura!'', ''The guests included the mayor'' ''Really!'' *3 (direttamente) straight away: non si è limitato a telefonare, è venuto addirittura, he didn't just phone, he came straight away.*

...but my friend says that the use of addirittura to mean "immediately" or "straight away" is extremely unusual.

Can anyone help me to understand the nuances of meaning behind this one simple word?

Many thanks!


----------



## dinah

I think in the case you mentioned, the meaning of *addirittura *is slightly different from "even" or "straight away". It's more something like (excuse my English): You went so far as to play the Southern card!


----------



## fabry2811

Hi,

we usually use addirittura when we are surprised of something and I think it's better you translate it with: even!

As many other just told you, we use addirittura to mean "immediately" rarely!!

Fabry


----------



## giovannino

Hi Jane

It's odd that Garzanti shouldn't mention that the "direttamente" sense of "addirittura" is obsolete. De Mauro states it very clearly:

1a senz’altro: _tutto ciò è a. inconcepibile_ 
1b perfino: _conoscere a. un ministro_ | nientemeno: _sborsare a. cento milioni_; con uso escl.: _«ho mangiato sei paste» «a.!»_ 
2 OB [obsoleto] direttamente, senza esitare

Nowadays the Garzanti example (non si è limitato a telefonare, è venuto addirittura)would be interpreted quite differently from the way it's translated in the dictionary: He didn't just call us on the phone. He actually came here (with the implication either that that was uncalled for or that it was extremely nice of him).

I can't speak for Vincenzo, of course, but to me his remark was clearly jocular. He used "addirittura" in the "nientemeno" senso, rather than "persino"("even"). Something like "now...really...fancy playing the Southern card!".

There's a previous thread on "addirittura", where this issue came up.


----------



## Janey UK

giovannino said:


> Hi Jane
> 
> It's odd that Garzanti shouldn't mention that the "direttamente" sense of "addirittura" is obsolete. De Mauro states it very clearly:
> 
> 1a senz’altro: _tutto ciò è a. inconcepibile_
> 1b perfino: _conoscere a. un ministro_ | nientemeno: _sborsare a. cento milioni_; con uso escl.: _«ho mangiato sei paste» «a.!»_
> 2 OB [obsoleto] direttamente, senza esitare
> 
> Nowadays the Garzanti example (non si è limitato a telefonare, è venuto addirittura)would be interpreted quite differently from the way it's translated in the dictionary: He didn't just call us on the phone. He actually came here (with the implication either that that was uncalled for or that it was extremely nice of him).
> 
> I can't speak for Vincenzo, of course, but to me his remark was clearly jocular. He used "addirittura" in the "nientemeno" senso, rather than "persino"("even"). Something like "now...really...fancy playing the Southern card!".
> 
> There's a previous thread on "addirittura", where this issue came up.


 
Ah, thank you! I didn't realise the usage _immediately_ was obsolete, and I could practically hear the echoes in my head of one English person saying to another (whether jokingly or not) "You immediately play that card...."

I agree that Vincenzo's remark was definitely made tongue in cheek (the  s were a bit of a giveaway!) but I just couldn't grasp the nuances! Thanks to you and the previous posters I now understand perfectly! 

Grazie mille!


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Dear friends,


If games are being thrown in my honor, I should be allowed to attend to them!  

Others have already discussed all there was to be discussed, and as such everything has been made perfectly clear. Just the same, if I may have the pleasure of quoting myself... 



> "Addirittura ti giochi la carta del "terrone"??!?!?!??".


 
In English, I think I might have said: "Now, you (went so far as to) play the South card, *no less*!".

In this context, "addirittura" has nothing to do with "immediately" or "straight away", neither is it meant to suggest "even _YOU_..!!" ("perfino _TU_...!!"). I'm also quite puzzled at understanding that a native speaker of Italian would place that interpretation on it. 

More than anything, it is intended to convey surprise at a most unexpected move; but it says nothing in particular, per se, as to the circumstances which may have generated that surprise. 


That would be all. Thank you for your attention.

V.

PS - My thanks to housecameron  for drawing my attention on this thread...


----------



## Murphy

vincenzochiaravalle said:


> In this context, "addirittura" has nothing to do with "immediately" or "straight away", neither is it meant to suggest "even _YOU_..!!" ("perfino _TU_...!!"). I'm also quite puzzled at understanding that a native speaker of Italian would place that interpretation on it.


 
I think it's possible that the Italian speaker didn't misinterpret the use of "addirittura" but simply placed the English word "even" in the wrong place in the sentence. "Even" emphasises the words that follow it, so:

*Even* you play the southern card - perfino tu giochi....

But:

You *even* play the southern card - tu giochi perfino la carta del "terrone"...

In that case, I think you could translate "addirittura" with "even".


----------



## Janey UK

vincenzochiaravalle said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> If games are being thrown in my honor, I should be allowed to attend to them!
> 
> Others have already discussed all there was to be discussed, and as such everything has been made perfectly clear. Just the same, if I may have the pleasure of quoting myself...
> 
> 
> 
> In English, I think I might have said: "Now, you (went so far as to) play the South card, *no less*!".
> 
> In this context, "addirittura" has nothing to do with "immediately" or "straight away", neither is it meant to suggest "even _YOU_..!!" ("perfino _TU_...!!"). I'm also quite puzzled at understanding that a native speaker of Italian would place that interpretation on it.
> 
> More than anything, it is intended to convey surprise at a most unexpected move; but it says nothing in particular, per se, as to the circumstances which may have generated that surprise.
> 
> 
> That would be all. Thank you for your attention.
> 
> V.
> 
> PS - My thanks to housecameron  for drawing my attention on this thread...


 
Hi Vincenzo, I hope I haven't caused offence by quoting your puzzling sentence! This certainly wasn't my intention, and I can't believe it didn't enter my head to send you a PM, which would have been the sensible way to clear up my confusion! Sorry!!!   

In certain dictionaries the "immediate" meaning is shown as obsolete, and in others it shows up as a current usage. Despite it not corresponding with your avowed intent to convey "*no less"*, I think Giovanni's "Now...really...playing the southern card..." sounds wonderful in English, and perfectly captures the mixture of good humour and mild irony underpinning the original sentence....but this is obviously a case of outside listeners putting their own interpretation onto someone else's words! Your statement has entered the "public domain", and ignorant idiots like myself will bend the meaning if necessary to make it "fit" with what we think it ought to mean!

Incidentally, I find these discussions fascinating, because some words lend themselves so well to multiple interpretations and delicately nuanced shades of meaning! Thanks for providing such a fine example!

Ciao, Jane xx


----------



## chiquitida

Ciao,
non pensavo che la parola addirittura potesse creare tanti problemi ai non-madrelingua!
Io addirittura lo uso spessissimo, e il più delle volte nel senso di niente meno (che)

Addirittura=Niente meno!/Persino/Per di più

Come molti hanno già detto il suo senso è più che altro ironico e non offensivo, l'esempio delle discoteche, dei drink e delle ragazze baciate rende bene l'idea!
Ma visto che _repetita iuvant_ cercherò di aiutare anch'io con qualche esempio:

E poi sono arrivati 10 brutti ceffi e io li ho affrontati a mani nude!
Eeehhhhh addirittura!(Niente meno!) [piuttosto ironico]

Se ne è sarebbe accorto addirittura(Persino) un ceco che era tutta rifatta! 

L'allievo alla fine è diventato addirittura(Persino) più bravo del suo maestro

Ti dirò di più, addirittura(Niente meno) è stato lui a confessarmelo!

E non contento ha addirittura(per di più) osato insultarmi davanti a tutti!

Spero che ora alcuni usi di addirittura siano un pochino più ciari!
Ciao...e non mollate!


----------



## london calling

chiquitida said:


> Io addirittura lo uso spessissimo, e il più delle volte nel senso di niente meno (che)
> 
> Addirittura=Niente meno!/Persino/Per di più Really! You're having me on! You're joking!
> 
> Come molti hanno già detto il suo senso è più che altro ironico e non offensivo, l'esempio delle discoteche, dei drink e delle ragazze baciate rende bene l'idea!
> Ma visto che _repetita iuvant_ cercherò di aiutare anch'io con qualche esempio:
> 
> E poi sono arrivati 10 brutti ceffi e io li ho affrontati a mani nude!
> Eeehhhhh addirittura!(Niente meno!) [piuttosto ironico]Pull the other one it's got bells on! Come off it!
> 
> Se ne è sarebbe accorto addirittura(Persino) un ceco che era tutta rifatta! Even a blindman...
> 
> L'allievo alla fine è diventato addirittura(Persino) più bravo del suo maestro Even better..
> 
> Ti dirò di più, addirittura(Niente meno) è stato lui a confessarmelo! You'll never believe it/you won't believe it but...
> 
> E non contento ha addirittura(per di più) osato insultarmi davanti a tutti! Even dared to..


 

Qualche contributo (non che mancassero...!  Forse questo mio contribuisce solo a mo' di conferma di alcune interpretazioni e se è così, chiedo scusa).

Io la uso spesso e volentieri in italiano, ma tradurla con una parola o espressione mi è quasi impossibile. Ogni contesto vuole la sua traduzione! (Did I hear someone say "addirittura"! _Really??? Never on my life_....)


----------



## alby1kenoby

chiquitida said:


> .........................................
> 
> E poi sono arrivati 10 brutti ceffi e io li ho affrontati a mani nude!
> Eeehhhhh addirittura!(Niente meno!) [piuttosto ironico]




MOLTO IMPORTANTE: come molte parole ed espressioni in italiano, "addirittura" cambia completamente significato in base al modo e all'intonazione con cui lo si dice (e a come si muovono le mani!!!!)

In questo esempio mi immagino che sia usato in modo ironico, ovvero per insinuare che chi racconta sta esagerando (ne avrà affrontati al massimo 3); ciò per via dell"eeeeeeeeh" posto davanti, che probabilmente la maggior parte dei non-italiani non potrà capire, ma che a me fa immaginare chiaramente una scena in cui chi sente raccontare la storia prenda un'espressione di scherno, probabilmente con un sorrisetto, faccia ruotare la mano e tutto l'avambraccio e volga pure gli occhi al cielo. "Addirittura" viene usato, insomma, per canzonare chi racconta.

Sempre nello stesso esempio la stessa parola, detta nello stesso modo e senza aggiungere alcunché, potrebbe assumere il significato esattamente opposto: immaginiamo che, non appena chi racconta abbia finito la frase, chi ascolta esclami "addirittura!!!" portando la testa in avanti rispetto alle spalle, strabuzzando gli occhi (significa aprire molto gli occhi, quasi a farli uscire dalle orbite) e magari muovendo le mani simmetricamente verso l'esterno con i palmi rivolti verso l'alto. In questo caso la nostra famosa parola indica stupore misto ad ammirazione --> chi ascolta ha creduto alla versione raccontatagli ed esclama "addirittura" per dire in modo più rapido (lo stupore è tanto che vuole essere espresso con una sola parola) "Mamma mia!!! Così tanti sei riuscito ad affrontarne!!".


Purtroppo penso che certe parole, ad un livello così elevato di "corso di italiano", possano essere capite solo vivendo qui per un bel po' ed assimilando la musicalità e, soprattutto, la gestualità, senza le quali l'italiano non sarebbe più la lingua degli italiani.


----------



## jboone

In this ironic/amused sense, "You don't say..." sounds like a pretty close match, too.  "Is that right..." would also work; both phrases usually said with slight smile and a tone that trails off....


----------



## Wiren

Ho letto che ci sono vari thread sull'argomento ma nessuno risponde al mio dubbio.

Esempio:
Un uomo di 35 anni sta parlando con un'altra persona: "Spesso mi dicono che sembro più giovane, mi fanno al massimo 30 anni".
La persona risponde:"Sicuro sembri più giovane, io te ne farei anche 24-25".
E lui:"Addirittura!".

Ho letto che praticamente non esiste nessuna parola inglese che si usa per dare lo stesso significato di "addirittura!" quando è usato come esclamazione; il dizionario del sito porta come traduzione "really!", ma mi sembra scontato che il significato non è lo stesso.

Quindi voi come tradurreste l'esclamazione "addirittura!", potendo usare non una sola parola ma anche un'espressione?Che tipo di esclamazione fareste per ribadire lo stesso concetto?

"You have even arrived to it!"?


----------



## Gianfry

What about "You don't say!"? It's on WR dictionary under "Nientedimeno!".
Another option is "No less!", but here it might result ambiguous...


----------



## CPA

Ci sono varie alternative, a seconda del registro:

_As young as that!
You don't say!
You're kidding!
Come off it!
Get away with you!

_Per inciso, io ho sempre sentito "dare": "Mi danno al massimo 30 anni".


----------



## Gianfry

CPA said:


> Per inciso, io ho sempre sentito "dare": "Mi danno al massimo 30 anni".


Sì, anch'io, ma ormai do per scontato che l'italiano offra un'infinità di varianti regionali di cui posso solo prendere atto


----------



## Rival

Wiren said:


> <...> il dizionario del sito porta come traduzione "really!", ma mi sembra scontato che il significato non è lo stesso.




Forse a te sembra scontato, ma a me no! . "Really!" is EXACTLY what I say in those circumstances (which, fortunately, still do happen to me).

My dictionary translates 'really' as 'davvero' which, I think means the same as 'addirittura' in this context.

There is also "indeed" which can be used with the same meaning in this context, but my feeling is that it is passing out of fashion. (I don't hear it much any more.)



P.S.  "arrive at ..." (not arrive to)
.


----------



## elfa

Rival said:


> "Really!" is EXACTLY what I say in those circumstances (which, fortunately, still do happen to me).



Hi Rival,

Doesn't "addirittura" have a sense of mocking disbelief to it here? For me, "Really!" doesn't really (ha! ) bring that to the table - in fact, you might say that, if the 35 year old here were to say "Really!", it would sound as he he really didn't believe the person giving him the compliment - when in fact he only wants to give the impression that he doesn't believe him out of a faux sense of self-deprecation/through a false sense of modesty. 

For me, CPA's suggestions are spot on. A simple "No!" might also be an option.


----------



## Rival

elfa said:


> Doesn't "addirittura" have a sense of mocking disbelief to it here?




That's how I say "really" in that context -- with a tone of mocking disbelief, but friendly.
.


----------



## elfa

Rival said:


> That's how I say "really" in that context -- with a tone of mocking disbelief, but friendly.
> .



Ahh! The all important vocal inflection...


----------



## Wiren

CPA said:


> Ci sono varie alternative, a seconda del registro:
> 
> _As young as that!
> _



Questa mi sembra quella che si avvicina di più.

Quindi se qualcuno ad esempio dice "ieri ho bevuto ben 7 birre" e vuoi rispondere "addirittura!", dovresti dire "as *much* as that!"?


----------



## Teerex51

Wiren said:


> Quindi se qualcuno ad esempio dice "ieri ho bevuto ben 7 birre" e vuoi rispondere "addirittura!", dovresti dire "as *much* as that!"?



Let me butt in (in CPA's temporary absence). _As *many* as that? _Beers are countable, more's the pity...


----------

